
Analytics Tools Galore: R, Python, SAS - samanthabraden
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/sas-vs-r-vs-python-sql
======
samanthabraden
As the Analytics field grows and new tools and technologies keep emerging –
and emergence of Big Data hasn’t helped the matter – one must evaluate effort
in mastering yet another language or tool or mastering new machine learning
theory. Let’s take a look around and see what’s out there and what they are
good for.

